# كيفية نزح مياة من هذا الموقع



## حسن مشهور (30 أغسطس 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
كل عام وأنتم بألف خير
أعرض عليكم هذا المشروع طالباً الإفادة عن كيفية نزح المياه (Dewater) لموقع كهذا .. حيث يتعذر عمل (Wellpoints) لوجود خدمات بمحاذاة حدود الأرض من جهة ، ومبنى قائم من جهة أخرى. وقد قام المقاول بعمل أكثر من بئر عميق (Deep Well) لنزح المياه داخل حدود المشروع .
السؤال هو: كيفية إغلاق تلك الآبار قبل صب القاعدة اللبشة (Raft Foundation) ومتى ؟ حيث أن إرتفاع المبنى 30 طابقاً .
يرجى التكرم أيضاً بإدراج وصلات (Links) لكتب حول الموضوع للإستفادة .
مع جزيل شكري وإمتناني


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الكريم
اللبشة تستند على الخوازيق
إذا حتى لو لم تغلق الآبار فلا مشكلة كبيرة
لأنك اللبشة لا تلامس الأرض مباشرة
ويمكن غلقها بمجرد الرمل مغع الرش بالمياه


----------



## حسن مشهور (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً أخي إسلام على الرد
ولكن معلوماتي أن الآبار العميقة (DeepWells) تحفر في الغالب خارج حدود الموقع وليس بداخله .. هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟
الآن لدينا عدد (7) آبار داخل حدود الأرض المراد إنشاء البرج عليها ، وسيتم صب اللبشة على مراحل وعلى مستويات مختلفة . أي سيتم إغلاق الآبار واحداً تلو الآخر .
هل سيؤثر ذلك على زيادة منسوب المياه الجوفيه في باقي المشروع (أي في المناطق التي لم تغلق بها الأبار؟) .
أرفق التفصيلة التي لدي للبئر العميق وأرجو الإفادة ممن لديه إجابة .
مع الشكر مقدماً


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 أغسطس 2010)

حسن مشهور قال:


> الإخوة الكرام





حسن مشهور قال:


> كل عام وأنتم بألف خير
> أعرض عليكم هذا المشروع طالباً الإفادة عن كيفية نزح المياه (Dewater) لموقع كهذا .. حيث يتعذر عمل (Wellpoints) لوجود خدمات بمحاذاة حدود الأرض من جهة ، ومبنى قائم من جهة أخرى. وقد قام المقاول بعمل أكثر من بئر عميق (Deep Well) لنزح المياه داخل حدود المشروع .
> السؤال هو: كيفية إغلاق تلك الآبار قبل صب القاعدة اللبشة (Raft Foundation) ومتى ؟ حيث أن إرتفاع المبنى 30 طابقاً .
> يرجى التكرم أيضاً بإدراج وصلات (Links) لكتب حول الموضوع للإستفادة .
> مع جزيل شكري وإمتناني


 

السلام عليكم

في البداية من خلال النظرة الاولى على توزيع ابار نزح المياه wellpoints يلاحظ عدم توزيعها بانتظام وهذا يؤثر على النتائج المطلوبة من نزح المياه Dewatering لذلك من الافضل استشارو مهندس متخصص في هذا المجال ، ويمكنك التاكد من فعالية نظام نزح المياه من قياس منسوب المياه pezometer وانه قد تم الوصل لمنسوب المياه المطلوب بحيث يكون الحفر والعمل في منطقة جافة Dry Area.
تم شرح طرق نزح المياه في اكثر من مشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126821-2.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200659.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t184777.html#post1538072





> [السؤال هو: كيفية إغلاق تلك الآبار قبل صب القاعدة اللبشة (Raft Foundation) ومتى ؟ حيث أن إرتفاع المبنى 30 طابقاً ./QUOTE]






> من خلال معرفة منسوب المياه الجوفية قبل نزح المياه يتم حساب التوازن بين دفع الماء للاعلى uplift للارافت بحيث يتم صب الرافت وما بعدها من اعمال مثل جدران التسوية Basement walls لحين الوصل الى ان وان المبنى اكبر 1.5 مرة قوة دفع الماء للاعلى .
> واذا حصل توقف لنزح المياه قبل اكمال الاعمال التي تحقق وزن الكبر من دفع المياه فان ذلك سيؤدي الى طفو الرافت Float for raft Foundation.
> ويجب الاستمرار في نزح المياه وعلى مدار الساعة 24/24 ساعة والا يتوقف الا عند الحصول على وزن للمبنى اكبر 1.5 مرة من قوة دفع الماء (تم شرح عملية التوازن هذه في المنتدى اكثر من مرة ويمكن الرجوع اليها ).
> وتم شرح متى يتم التوقف عن نزح المياه في عددة مشاركات منها
> ...


----------



## ابن البلد (30 أغسطس 2010)

أخ رزق هذه الpipes تكون مخرّمة أي مع قدوح تسمح بدخول الماء أليس كذلك ؟
يعني على المنسوب المنخفض
وعادة تكون بأقطار مثل 10-14 إينش
هذه اللي في الصوّر يمكن قطرها 6-8 إينش ؟؟
ويمكنهم تشغيل مضخة لسحب الماء كما قلت 24 ساعة في اليوم
أنا لم أواجه مثل هذه المشاكل ولا مرة
لكنني رأيتها في ورشة عمل واستعملوا pipes 10-14 إينش
أنا شخصيا واجهت مشكلة ظهور نبع ماء في أثناء حفر أساسات " بلاطة " -ليس خوازيق
وهناك صببت فرشة باطون كبيرة يعني متر ونصف علو بدل ال50 سم


----------



## حسن مشهور (31 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الكريم المهندس/ رزق حجاوي المحترم
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على إفادتك الوافية وتفضلك بوقتك للرد على إستفساري ، وأطمع في إرفاق تفصيلة للـ Anchor Flange 
مع جزيل شكري وإمتناني


----------



## eng man eng (31 أغسطس 2010)

مسألة محيرة !!! :!


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أغسطس 2010)

حسن مشهور قال:


> الأخ الكريم المهندس/ رزق حجاوي المحترم
> أشكرك جزيل الشكر على إفادتك الوافية وتفضلك بوقتك للرد على إستفساري ، وأطمع في إرفاق تفصيلة للـ Anchor Flange
> مع جزيل شكري وإمتناني


السلام عليكم
Anchor Flange =puddle flange for steel pipe
هي عبارة عن صفيحة معدنية بسماكة 4-6 مم وتكون مربعة الشكل او دائري وتكون بارزة عن البايب بمقدار 150 مم ويتم لحامها على البايب من الجهتين بحيث تم تسرب المياه من جوانب الابايب 





لاحظ puddel flane (الصفيحة الثانية plate (غير المثقبة
ويتم تركبيها على مسافة اكبر 250 مم من اسفل منسوب الرافت .


----------



## حسن مشهور (31 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوي المحترم
أشكرك مرة أخرى على المعلومات القيمة .
أرفق إسكتش يوضح الحالة التي لدينا ، وطريقة تركيب الـ Anchor Flange كما فهمتها من سيادتكم . أرجو التصحيح إذا كنت أخطأت في الفهم .
سؤالي التالي :
هل سيستمر النزح إلى أن يصل وزن الخرسانات الجديدة (ربما عدة طوابق) 1.5 ضعف ضغط المياه الجوفيه Uplifting ومن ثم يتم غلق البئر بلحام فتحته ؟ 
مع جزيل شكري




​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أغسطس 2010)

حسن مشهور قال:


> الأخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوي المحترم
> 
> أشكرك مرة أخرى على المعلومات القيمة .
> أرفق إسكتش يوضح الحالة التي لدينا ، وطريقة تركيب الـ Anchor Flange كما فهمتها من سيادتكم . أرجو التصحيح إذا كنت أخطأت في الفهم .
> ...



 السلام عليكم
بخصوص توقيف نزح المياه نعم كما ذكرت عندما يصل وزن الخرسانات >=1.5 مرة ضغط الماء (يمكن ان تقلل النسبة الى 1.2 ولكن من باب الاحتياط افضل 1.5).
بخصوص موقع puddle flang فهو غير صحيح يجب ان تكون داخل خرسانة الرافت (ممكن ان تكون بالمنتصف او فوق منسوب اسفل الرافت ب 250 مم ) وحسب الموقع المعدل ادناه.


لاحظ موقع puddle Flang المعدل ( ضمن سماكة الرافت) وليس اسفل منها


----------



## حسن مشهور (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي م/ رزق وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

حسن مشهور قال:


> أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي م/ رزق وبارك الله فيك


 السلام عليكم
هناك معلومة ارغب في معرفتها وهي ما هي المناسيب التالية :-

منسوب الارض الطبيعية N.G. L
منسوب اسفل الحفريات (التأسيس ) Excavation level
منسوب المياه الجوفية level of water table صيفا وشتاءا .
لمراجعة بعض التفاصيل التي بعثتها 
مع تحياتي لك


----------



## حسن مشهور (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوي المحترم
أشكر لك إهتمامك وسعيك للدقة في التوضيح .
للأسف لم أجد التقرير الجيوتينيك لأستقي منه المعلومات التي طلبتها . المشروع يقام حالياً في منطقة تجارية مميزة مكتملة الخدمات (طريق مرصوف + خدمات تحتية).
أرفق لكم قطاع رأسي للمشروع موضحاً به المناسيب .
منسوب المياه الجوفيه ، حسب علمي ، يتراوح بين -2.8 و -1.6 متر من منسوب الصفر (الشارع الرئيسي) .
في الحقيقة دوري المستقبلي في هذا المشروع الضخم يقتصر على التنسيق ومتابعة تنفيذ أعمال الديكور الداخلي ، ولكنني مهتم بالتزود بالمعرفة خاصة من ذوي الخبرات أمثالكم .
ما يشغلني هو تفاصيل عزل المياه لرأس الوتد (Pile Cap) عند لقائه بالقاعدة اللبشة ، وقد أضفتم سيادتكم تفصيلة أخرى وهي (Anchor Plate/Flange) . وأتطلع إلى ما سيقدمه المقاول الرئيسي من إقتراحات بهذا الخصوص .
وشكراً


----------



## حسن مشهور (2 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه صورة للمشروع حالياً . العمل متوقف لخلافات مع المقاول الرئيسي .


----------



## خالد قدورة (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين على المساهمات القيمة


----------



## concretesteelwood (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وتقبل منكمفى هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## حسن مشهور (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوي المحترم
لتوضيح سبب قلقي من تفصيلة عزل الأوتاد (Piles) أرفق التفصيلتين الواردة بالقطاعات الإنشائية ، واللتان تظهران علاجاً مختلفاً (طريقة العزل) لرأس الوتد (Pilehead) . 
كنت أتصور أن يكون هناك رقبة عازلة لرأس الوتد ، يتم إنهاء طبقات العزل (أسفل اللبشة) عليها . هل هناك تفصيلة أدق لديكم ؟
مع جزيل شكري​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

حسن مشهور قال:


> الأخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوي المحترم​
> لتوضيح سبب قلقي من تفصيلة عزل الأوتاد (Piles) أرفق التفصيلتين الواردة بالقطاعات الإنشائية ، واللتان تظهران علاجاً مختلفاً (طريقة العزل) لرأس الوتد (Pilehead) .
> كنت أتصور أن يكون هناك رقبة عازلة لرأس الوتد ، يتم إنهاء طبقات العزل (أسفل اللبشة) عليها . هل هناك تفصيلة أدق لديكم ؟​
> مع جزيل شكري


 السلام عليكم

بخصوص تفاصيل العزل لمنطقة الوصل بين البايل والرافت ، فانها تختلف من مشروع لاخر ولا يمكن ان نقول هذه التفصيلة افضل من الاخرى الا من خلال الخبرات والتجارب السابقة والمراجع الهندسية التي يستخدمها المصمم لذلك نجد انها تختلف من مكتب لاخر تبعا:-​
خبرة المكتب الهندسي بالتصاميم لاعمال مشابه.​
نوعية العزل المستخدم حيث تختلف التفاصيل حسب المادة المستخدمة والشركة الموردة حيث لكل شركة تفاصيل خاصة بها.​
ومن مسؤولية المكتب المصمم ان يقدم التفاصيل المطلوبه وعلى المقاول القيام بعمل التفاصيل التنفيذية بالتعاون مع الشركة التي ستقدم مادة العزل حسب المواصفات ومن ثم اعتماد هذه التفاصيل التنفيذية من قبل المكتب المصمم .
وفي جميع الاحوال يجب ان يكون نظام العزل للمبنى تحت مستوي الارض الطبيعية يحقق شروط Tanking waterproofing System اي يجب ان يكون مغلقا ولا يسمح للمياه بالتسرب من اي منطقة او جزء من نظام العزل.​ ​


----------



## ابن البلد (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي حسن سامحني على سؤالي
لكن ما هذه الرؤوس الخرسانية ؟؟
هل هذه خوازيق ؟
وإن كانت كذلك لماذا قطرها صغير ؟
وبهذه الكثافة ؟
معذرة على السؤال


----------



## حسن مشهور (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً للأخ/ رزق حجاوي على التوضيح

الأخ/ إبن البلد الكريم :
نعم هي خوازيق بالفعل ، ويتراوح قطر الواحد ما بين 75 إلى 100 سم 
وغالباً ما يرتكز العمود الواحد للمبنى على أربعة (4) خوازيق
يصعب في هذه المساحة الضيقة إدراج التفاصيل ، أو إرفاقها لكبر حجمها ، أو لصعوبة قراءتها إذا قمت بتصغيرها .. فأرجو المعذرة
أرفق تفصيلة للتوضيح


----------



## farsss75 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ... اسمحوا لي بتقديم رأيي المتواضع ...

ارى ان اماكن نقط سحب المياه ليست في مكان مناسب . يمكن ان تكون على الحدود الخارجية للموقع " بين حدود لموقع والدعائم السانده " الشتر .. وذلك قبل تركيب الالواح الساندة للحفر . وتعمل لمدة 24 ساعة مع حساب عدد الماكينات اللازمة والقدرة المطلوبة لكل منها مع توفير ماكينة احتياطية . ويتم يتم عمل جسات لمعرفة مقدار انخفض منسوب المياه مما يسمح باستكمال اعمال الحفر وتدعيم الجوانب .. واستكمال باقي المشروع بدون رفع نظام سحب المياه حتى تتعادل قوة الـ upleft .. مع وزن الهيكل المراد انشاؤه

ارجو ان تكون هذه طريقة سليمه


----------



## ابن البلد (6 سبتمبر 2010)

حسن مشهور قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً للأخ/ رزق حجاوي على التوضيح
> 
> الأخ/ إبن البلد الكريم :
> نعم هي خوازيق بالفعل ، ويتراوح قطر الواحد ما بين 75 إلى 100 سم
> ...



رأيت المرفق
جزاك الله خيرا
لكن في رأيك ألا يجب إظهار حديد التسليح في الخازوق ؟
يعني سبيرالا " إسوارة " بقطر 6-8-10 ملم وعليها قضبان 14-16-18 ملم حسب المقاومة اللي طلعت معنا في الستاتيكا 
دائما كنا نحافظ على حديد التسليح ظاهرا ........إلا إذا عملنا الباطون عالي 60-100 سم وكسرناه لإظهار الحديد
لماذا لا نرى الحديد برأيك ؟


----------



## حسن مشهور (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ابن البلد قال:


> لكن في رأيك ألا يجب إظهار حديد التسليح في الخازوق ؟​
> لماذا لا نرى الحديد برأيك ؟


 

الأخ/ إبن البلد المحترم
لم أفهم ما قصدته في سؤالك ..
المتعارف عليه بعد صب (أو دق) الدعائم (الخوازيق) أن يتم قص (تكسير الخرسانة) لكل خازوق طبقاً للمنسوب المطلوب (Pilehead Cut-Off Level) حسب الرسومات ، وعلاج (معالجة) خرسانة رأس الخازوق .​ 
هذا هو الموقف اليوم بعد تعطل المضخات


----------



## farsss75 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا المبنى في الكويت؟؟؟


----------



## Eng ahmed92 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

انصحك بانك تذهب لافضل مهندس استشارى مدنى فى مدينتك
ويشوف الوضع والحل
والعمل مع افضل مقاولين ومكاتب هندسة
لافضل نتيجة

وانا شايف ان حوالين الموقع مشاريع وابراج جميلة 

عمتا شكرا جزيلا للمهندس الاستشارى حجاوى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

[QUOTE=حسن مشهور;1824107]الأخ/ إبن البلد المحترم​

لم أفهم ما قصدته في سؤالك..
المتعارف عليه بعد صب (أو دق) الدعائم (الخوازيق) أن يتم قص (تكسير الخرسانة) لكل خازوق طبقاً للمنسوب المطلوب (Pilehead Cut-Off Level) حسب الرسومات ، وعلاج (معالجة) خرسانة رأس الخازوق .​
 هذا هو الموقف اليوم بعد تعطل المضخات [/QUOTE]
السلام عليكم
من خلال الصورة التي بعثتها يبين مدى الخلل في متابعة اعمال نزح المياه ومراقبة منسوب المياه في ابار الحفر.
من غير الواضح الى اي مستوى وصل التنفيذ في الموقع هل هو في مرحلة الحفر وبالتالي لا تكون هناك مشكلة تذكر ولكن تعطي انذارا ان هناك خلل في متابعة العمال نزح المياه واجراء الصيانة اللازمة للمضخات ومراقبة عملها وكذلك عدم المتابعة الدقيقة لمنسوب المياه.
اما اذا كان هناك اعمال صب خرسانة نظافة او عزل فيجب ازلتها بالكامل واعادة العمل من جديد.


----------



## ابن البلد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

نحن نحفر الخوازيق من جميع الأنواع وحسب نوع كل تربة تقريبا
وفي كل الحالات نضع الحديد في الحفرة قبل صب الباطون
ونصب الباطون للعلو الّذي نريده وهو قاع الكمرات الّتي تحمل الأرضية
المهم أننا نصب الباطون ونحافظ على ظهور حديد التسليح بمسافة 60سم إلى 1.4 متر حسب قطر حديد التسليح الرئيس
هناك حالات مثل خوازيق ال Continuous Flight Auge وتختصر c f a
http://www.ncdot.org/doh/PRECONSTRUCT/highway/structur/workshop/ContinuousFlightAugerPiles.pdf
يمكنك مشاهدة هذا الرابط عنه


----------



## ابن البلد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

لكن المنظر في الصورة مريع
وأظن أنهم لم يتقدموا في حل المشكلة بالمرة
لم أشاهد هكذا منظر من قبل وأظن أن الأساسات تتأذى الآن بسبب الماء
نزح الماء وحل المشكلة يمكن يكلف لحد 70 ألف دولار أو أكثر
وأنا أتكلم على نفسي ويمكن أسعاري تكون غير معقولة بالنسبة لغيري بحكم تواجدنا بدول مختلفة


----------



## lovesemsem (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووورين


----------



## حسن مشهور (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الإخوة الكرام ، كل عام وأنتم بالأف خير

لعلكم تذكرون أن بداية مشاركتي هذه كانت مجرد تساؤل عن كيفية نزح المياه من موقع كهذا ، نظراً للظروف المحيطة بالموقع من مباني قائمة وخدمات تحتية موازية لحدود الموقع من الجهتين الأطول (الدائرتين) ، ثم إنتقلت بتساؤلي إلى ما هي أفضل الوسائل لعزل رؤوس الأوتاد . وتفضل المهندس/ رزق مشكوراً بالإجابة والإيضاح .

المشروع يعاني منذ بدايته الكثيرمن العشوائية وعدم الإحترافية في الإدارة . وهو في رأيي خير مثال لتدخل المالك في تنفيذ مشروعه بنفسه بدعوى الحرص على ماله . يشهد الله أنني نصحته في أكثر من مناسبة بتكليف مكتب هندسي محترف (بخلاف الإستشاري المصمم) لتولي إدارة المشروع ، ضماناً للجدية وحفاظاً على إستثماره .

الأخ المهندس/ رزق .. الصورة الأولى كانت للمشروع منذ حوالي إسبوعين . أما الصورة الأخير (والتي تظهر إرتفاع منسوب المياه بعد تعطل المضخات) كانت منذ يومين . ما تم إنجازه في المشروع حتى تاريخه هو: دعم الجوانب (Shoring) ، الحفر ، وصب الخوازيق . إستغرق تنفيذ تلك المراحل إحدى عشرشهراً !!
تلاحظون تداعي الدعامات وما إعتراها من صدأ وتآكل ، ما ينبىء عن مشاكل أخرى .. كإنهيارها .. وما يستـتبع ذلك من تكاليف باهظة .

شكراً لكل من ساهم في المناقشة والإدلاء برأيه
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

حسن مشهور قال:


> الأخ/ إبن البلد المحترم
> 
> 
> لم أفهم ما قصدته في سؤالك ..
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم م حسن مشهور 

اعتقد المنظر العام للمياه بعد توقف طلمبات النزح يدعو للقلق علي الخوازيق ايضاً - يعني ممكن ضغط المياه يؤدي الي تحريك الخوازيق من اماكنها - لان بعض الصور بتقول ان الخازوق طوله 5 متر فقط 
وهذا سيتوقف حسب طول الخازوق ومنسوب المياه الجوفيه قبل ايقاف الطلمبات ونوع التربه حول الخازوق ................... الخ وهل ضغط المياه سيكون اكبر من وزن الخازوق ام اقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعني اماكن الخوازيق كلها محتاجه تتراجع مساحيا بعد انهاء مشكلة المياه وقبل الشروع في تنفيذ الكابات او الرافت

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## حسن مشهور (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ المهندس/ محيي الدين محمد المحترم
كل عام وأنت بخير
ملاحظتك قيمة وجديرة بالمتابعة
سأقوم بنقلها للمالك ، وجزاك الله خيراً
مع جزيل شكري​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

حسن مشهور قال:


> الأخ المهندس/ محيي الدين محمد المحترم
> 
> كل عام وأنت بخير
> ملاحظتك قيمة وجديرة بالمتابعة
> ...


 
كل عام وانت بخير يا اخ حسن وجميع الاخوة الكرام واعاد الله هذه الايام المباركه علي الامه بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي الكريم م حسن مشهور
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص تأثر الاوتادpiles بارتفاع منسوب المياه فهو غير وارد في هذه الحالة .
فعمق اقل وتد كما تم ذكرة هو 5 م.وبالتالي يكون ارتفاع الماء فوق مستوي الحفراللازم لرفع الوتد floating (2.4-1)*5=7 م ( الحساب لمساحة 1 م2 ،في حالة عدم اخذ الاحتكاك بين البايل والتربة في عين الاعتباروهي الحالة الاسواء ).
وبناء على ذلك يجب ان يكون ارتفاع الماء فوق مستوى الحفريات اكبر من 7 م وهذه الحالة غير موجودة.
ومما سبق نستنتج ان الاوتاد لن تتأثر بارتفاع منسوب المياه .


----------



## ابن البلد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

نحن استفدنا كمان من المشروع والموضوع فوق ما تتصور
والحمد لله ان فينا مثل الحبيب رزق الحجاوي
وحسن مشهور صاحب الموضوع الاصيل
وكل الاخوة المشاركين
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أبو نادر (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
في البداية لابد من التقدم بالشكر الجزيل للأخوة الذين ساهموا في هذا الموضوع القيم
أخ بالشكر الأخ مشهور صاحب الموضوع والأستاذ محيي والأستاذ رزق الذي لم تعد تنفع عبارات الشكر والدعاء في ايفائه حقه فأسأل الله العظيم الحليم أن يتولى إكرامه ومثوبته جزاء ما يقدمه من نفع لإخوانه




رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بخصوص تفاصيل العزل لمنطقة الوصل بين البايل والرافت ، فانها تختلف من مشروع لاخر ولا يمكن ان نقول هذه التفصيلة افضل من الاخرى الا من خلال الخبرات والتجارب السابقة والمراجع الهندسية التي يستخدمها المصمم لذلك نجد انها تختلف من مكتب لاخر تبعا:-​
> خبرة المكتب الهندسي بالتصاميم لاعمال مشابه.​
> ...



أستاذنا الفاضل المهندس رزق نرجو التكرم ولو بايجاز بشرح الأساليب المستخدمه للعزل عند منطقة أعلى البايل
فكما هو معلوم يتم صب البايل ثم تكسير مقدار من رأسه بحيث يكون الحديد المكشوف بعد الكسر كافي كطول تداخل داخل البايل كما يجب أن يبقى طول 10سم من البايل بارز فوق صبة النظافةأي 10 سم من خرسانة البايل داخل البايل كاب(لنعتبر عنا وللتسهيل أن البايل كاب هي عبارة عن حصيرة عامة رافت)
وضرورة استمراية حديد البايل وجزء من خرسانته داخل البايل كاب يولد مشكلة في استمرارية العزل
والطرح الذي قدمه الأخ مشهور حسن على شكل اقتراحين لا يخلو من إشكال
الاقتراح الأول يوقف احدى طبقتي العزل عند البايل ويبقى الطبقة السفلية من العزل مستمرة وكأنه تم تجاهل وجود تسليح خارج من البايل لداخل الكاب
الاقتراح الثاني يوقف طبقتي العزل عند بداية تسليح البايل أي تمشي طبقات العزل حتى تلاقي البايل ثم ترتفع معه بمقدار العشرة سم راسي وتدخل أفقي بقدار طبقة حماية خرسانة البايل وتقف عند تسليح البايل
وهذه الطريقة أكثر واقعية إلا أنه ينقصها شيء ما لمنع تسرب المياه كتطويق العزل مع البايل (عند العشرة سم الداخلة ضمن البايل كاب )بسوار معدني يشد ببراغي يمنع وصول الماء لأسفل البايل كاب عند نقطة الاتصال مع البايل

نرجو من الأخوة لاسيما أستاذنا حجاوي مناقشة هذه الجزئية ودعمنا بطرق أخرى ان وجدت لحل أزمة العزل في هذه المنطقة الحساسة ولكم جزيل الشكر والمثوبة


----------



## حسن مشهور (10 سبتمبر 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
كل عام وأنتم بألف خير

الأخ المهندس/ أبو نادر المحترم
الشكر كل الشكر لكل من ساهم في الموضوع بالتعليق أو الإيضاح 
أما فيما يخص طريقة عزل البايل ، فلازلت أستغرب التفصيلة الواردة بالرسومات الأصلية .. وكنت قد تصورت تفصيلة أكثر قبولاً (أرفقها هنا للإسترشاد) ، وأفاد زميلنا العزيز المهندس/ رزق حجاوي بأن تفاصيل كتلك تختلف من مكتب إستشاري لآخر .. ولا يمكن إعتماد تفصيلة واحدة تصلح لكافة التطبيقات .
وأنتظر ممن لديه إقتراحات في هذا الشأن أن يتكرم بها علينا للإستفادة .
وشكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## حسن مشهور (10 سبتمبر 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
وجدت بهذه المواقع تفاصيل مفيدة وأردت مشاركتها معكم
الأول
الثاني
الثالث (Structural Waterproofing)
الرابع
الخامس
السادس (Construction Products)​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله





أبو نادر قال:


> في البداية لابد من التقدم بالشكر الجزيل للأخوة الذين ساهموا في هذا الموضوع القيم
> أخ بالشكر الأخ مشهور صاحب الموضوع والأستاذ محيي والأستاذ رزق الذي لم تعد تنفع عبارات الشكر والدعاء في ايفائه حقه فأسأل الله العظيم الحليم أن يتولى إكرامه ومثوبته جزاء ما يقدمه من نفع لإخوانه
> أستاذنا الفاضل المهندس رزق نرجو التكرم ولو بايجاز بشرح الأساليب المستخدمه للعزل عند منطقة أعلى البايل
> فكما هو معلوم يتم صب البايل ثم تكسير مقدار من رأسه بحيث يكون الحديد المكشوف بعد الكسر كافي كطول تداخل داخل البايل كما يجب أن يبقى طول 10سم من البايل بارز فوق صبة النظافةأي 10 سم من خرسانة البايل داخل البايل كاب(لنعتبر عنا وللتسهيل أن البايل كاب هي عبارة عن حصيرة عامة رافت)
> ...



السلام عليكم
تقبل الله طاعتكم جميعا وكل عام والجميع بالف خير .
في البداية اشكر للمهندس ابي نادر على كلماتك الطيبة وثقته بالمنتدى ، ونسأل العلي القدير ان يتقبل عملنا هذا ونسأل الجميع الدعاء والمغفرة.
أعود للسؤال بخصو العزل في منطقة الاتصال بين البايل والرافت او بين البايل والكاب وهذه من اكثر المناطق حساسية واحتمالية لتسرب المياه.
وكما ذكرت سابق فان تفاصيل العزل تختلف باختلاف المواد المستخدمة بالعزل والى نوعية المواد وكذلك للشركة المورد لنظام العزل وللمكتب المصمم والمقاول لما لهما من خبرات سابقة في هذا المجال .
ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة في حالة وجود مياه جوفية groundwater وعلى مستوى اعلى من منسوب التأسيس فانه من الافضل استخدام نظام عزل شامل ويكون هذا النظام في اكثر من مستوى وعلى اكثر من مرحلة اوجزها ياختصار​
استخدام مواد العزل وعلى اكثر من مرحلة.​
استخدام خرسانة خاصة قليلة النفاذية للمياه.​
استخدام موانع للتسرب Waterstop في مناطق الفواصل المتحركة movement Joints (يمكن مراجعة المشاركة الخاصة بانواع الفواصل ).​
استخدام موانع التسرب Waterstop & Swelling water bar في مناطق توقف الصب construction joints​
استخدام اساليب التصميم للاساسات بحيث تكون مستوية في الاسفل قدر الامكان.​
استخدم الميول SLOPE عند تغير السماكات بدلا من التغير المفاجئ.​
وغيرها من الانظمة .​
وسأشرح باختصار الطرق المستخدمة بالعزل من خلال نوعية المواد المستخدمة .
مواد العزل بالدهان painting Insulation
وهي مواد Epoxy paint ,Bitumenous Paint,Cement Paint & Waterproofing Slurries for Concrete 
وسأركز في الشرح على المادة الاخير لانها الخبرة فيها قليلة وربما تكون من افضل المواد .
فالكل يعلم ان مشكلة العزل بالرولات بكافة انواعها ان فيها مشكلة انها لا تستمر فوق البايل وبالتالي يصبح لدينا نظام العزل غير مستمر وبالتالي لا يحقق خاصة الاستماراية Tanking System اما هذه المواد فيمكن دهانها فوق البايل ولا تؤثر على التماسك بين الخرسانة وذلك لها ميزة ثانية ان اي عيب في نظام العزل يكون محدود المكان فقط في منطقة العيب بالعزل اما العزل بالرولات فالسيئة فيه ان عيب في العزل يصبح نظام العزل بالكامل لا يعمل (فهو مثل الكرة (القدم او الطائرة او السلة ) فطالما لا يوجد بها ثقب فانها تحتفظ بالهواء مضغوطا ولا يخرج اما اذا حصل فيه اي ثقب فان الهواء يخرج وتصبح الكرة من غير فائدة ولا يمكن استخدامها.
وهذا النوع من مواد العزل يتفاعل من الخرسانة ويصبح جزءا منها (هذا باختصار شديد عن المادة ) اما تفصيلة العزل فهي




​
الرولات البيتومينية bituminous membranes(Tourch Applied)​
 وهي من اكثر الانواع شيوعيا حيث يفضل استخدامها على طبقتين متعاكستين ومن ثم حميتها وذلك باستخدام طبقة خرسانة بسماكة 5 سم او من الالواح البيتومينية المسلحة .
ولها عددة تفاصيل من حيث طرق العزل واليكم التفصيلة لاحدى الشركات.





Concrete Pile with Pile Cap





Pile Head Details





Concrete Pile With Mat Foundation​
الرولات المطاطية Rubber Membrain(Cold Applied)​
حيث يتم استخدام هذه المواد بدون استخدام tourch(Gas حيث دهان الخرسانة بمواد بتومينية ويكون التثبيت بين الرولات باستخدام لاصق خاص.





هذا بشكل عام طرق العزل المستخدمة حسب المواد

واتمنى في نهاية الموضوع ان يتم تبويب مثل هذه المواضيع
في باب "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية "
ليسهل الرجوع اليها وتكون مرجعا في المنتدى
لان مثل هذه المواضيع والنقاشات هي تميز هذا المنتدى
عن غيرة من المنتديات.
مع تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## حسن مشهور (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً مرة أخرى للأخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوي على الإفاضة ، وأضم صوتي لصوته في ضرورة أرشفة المواضيع المتعلقة لمشاكل التنفيذ ليسهل الرجوع إليها .

لقد عالجت الأمثلة المرفقة كيفية العزل حول رأس البايل ولم تتطرق لكيفية عزل البايل نفسه ، لإحتمال نفاذ المياه من خلال البايل .

أعتقد أن المثال المرفق يعالج هذه الحالة . 
والله أعلم


----------



## أبو نادر (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
قدمت احدى شركات العزل الطريقة التالية لعزل راس البايل 
يرجى التعليق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> قدمت احدى شركات العزل الطريقة التالية لعزل راس البايل
> يرجى التعليق


 السلام عليكم
أشكر لك متابعتك للموضوع وعلى كلماتك الطيبه وعلى الثقة التي منحتني ايها.
من خلال مراجعة التفصيلة المرفقة في مشاركتك يتضح انها حلت أكثر من مشكلة لاحتمال تسرب المياه من خلال وهي :-​
عزل رأس البايل وعلى ثلاث مراحل وبالتالي منع احتمالية تسرب المياه من جسم البايل في منطقة الرأس .​
عزل جوانب البايل واحتمالية تسرب المياه من الجوانب.​
عزل منطقة الوصل بين البايل ومنطقة الرافت واستمرارية العزل وبالتي منع احتمالية تسرب المياه من منطقة الاتصال بين البايل والرافت .​
وبالتي فان التفصيلة المقترحة لعزل رأس البايل جيدة وتعطي حماية ضد احتمال تسرب الماء من خلال البايل او من منطقة الوصل.
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## dena-2020 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله مشاريع جبارة
اعتقد الان انى لست مهندسة بالمرة واصيبت بالاحباط


----------



## أبو نادر (30 أكتوبر 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أشكر لك متابعتك للموضوع وعلى كلماتك الطيبه وعلى الثقة التي منحتني ايها.
> من خلال مراجعة التفصيلة المرفقة في مشاركتك يتضح انها حلت أكثر من مشكلة لاحتمال تسرب المياه من خلال وهي :-​
> عزل رأس البايل وعلى ثلاث مراحل وبالتالي منع احتمالية تسرب المياه من جسم البايل في منطقة الرأس .​
> ...




الشكر موصول لأستاذنا الحجاوي دعامة الملتقى ومفخرة المهندسين


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح متميز من المهندس رزق حجازى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد المديناوي (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا عى هذا الموضوع


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم جميعا 
الموضع رائع ودسم 
والمشاركات قيمة واكثر من رائعة 
ونامل استكمال المشاركات والقاء الضوء على تصميم انظمة نزح المياه مؤيدة بامثلة واقعية والصور


----------



## alicd (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mohamed laith (24 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## agamed wahed (8 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## muhandescivil (10 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## Eng.Wael Ayad (15 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ....
بس انا كنت عايز معلومات أكتر لأني عندي مشروع هأقدمه ف الجامعه الامريكيه 
يا ريت حد يفيدني ...


----------

